# wireless zd1211 naruszenie ochrony pamięci

## Lord_Raven

Witam

Niedawno stałem się nieszczęśliwym posiadaczem adaptera wifi działającego w oparciu o sterownik zd1211. Kernel 2.6.34-ck odpowiednio skonfigurowany (próbowałem tez standardowy gentoo kernel zarówno 2.6.33 jak i 2.6.34), sterownik ustawiony jako moduł, doinstalowany firmware net-wireless/zd1211-firmware. Po podłączeniu sticka w dmesg pojawia się informacja o tym, ze moduł nie potrafi wczytać firmwareu, a następnie wyrzuca na ekran jakieś dziwne komunikaty, z których jedyne co jestem w stanie zrozumieć to "naruszenie ochrony pamięci", zaczynają migać lampki, kernel panic, kaplica! Tak wiem, szklana kula nic nie mówi, chętnie wkleiłbym jakieś logi ale nie mam pojęcia jakie  :Neutral:  Próbowałem się bawić compat-wireless, lecz nie udało mi się zemergowac ebuilda (jest dostępny w overlayu pentoo). Co do konfiguracji jądra to chyba wszystko jest Ok, gdyż udało mi się uruchomić pożyczonego sticka działającego na driverze rt73. Pomóżcie, bo wujek google jakoś niezbyt pomocny jest. Dodam ze wspominany, niedziałający stick to Atheros AR5007UG. Miałem również innego stocka działającego w oparciu o zd1211 (niestety nie jestem w stanie podać modelu) i na nim problem był identyczny4.

Edit: Przytaszczyłem dziś sticka do roboty, i co ciekawe tu, na bardzo zbliżonej konfiguracji (również Gentoo) działa bez problemów. Gdzie szukać błędu?

Edit2: W dmesg pojawia sie coś takiego:

```
error ioread32(CR_REG1): -110
```

----------

